
HN Submit button - scharan
http://saicharan.in/blog/2009/07/12/hn-submit-button/
======
DanielBMarkham
I submit about one out of three posts that I write to HN for consideration.

Out of those, HN'ers usually upvote about one out of three to the front page.

Out of _those_ , only about one in ten are really great posts.

I don't mind those odds. Heck, if I could write a great post every time I went
to bat I'd be a famous author and not a consultant. I just enjoy writing. But
I think there is a bit of self-censorship that goes on at HN with submissions
and comments that I don't see elsewhere. I'm perfectly happy with folks
submitting everything they write. I just think when we start flooding the net
with HN submit buttons we're really stressing out the filtering mechanism past
it's design limit. We've already reached the point where you have an hour or
less to catch articles on the new tab before they roll off to page two. If
folks are going to have to go digging through several pages of new articles
everytime they visit it's going to be a turn-off, I'd think. (Although it
might grow the site, which means that there is always going to be trade-off
between culture and volume around here -- but I digress)

So I'm not crazy about the button. Nice hack, though.

------
dexen
This is a fine idea, but could possibly end up lowering quality of topics on
HN. By making it all too easy to submit stories, quality may be endangered in
a longer run due to rapid flood of links.

But then again, perhaps the voting system can hold its own well against that.

~~~
iamwil
Actually, one can probably write a wordpress plugin that auto-submits a post
own your own blog to HN, and then adds a "comments" link at the end of the
post to point to the HN page containing your submitted link--effectively using
every HN page as your comments page.

pg can probably filter based on repeated submissions from the same IP to
prevent this type of abuse though.

------
robryan
The thing with HN is that if a website owner cares enough to put the HN submit
button they could just as easily sumbit there own article.

I guess if the button worked as an upvote/ submit like a digg one it could be
useful.

~~~
mattyb
It does, although the author probably didn't intend it. If a submission is a
duplicate, you're redirected to the first submission and it gets your
automatic upvote. So the first person clicks it and submits it, and then the
following clickers think they're submitting it but are really voting it up. I
think it'd be cooler if _looked_ more like the Digg button (which shows the
number of diggs), but you'd have to scrape for the current number of upvotes.

------
nazgulnarsil
totally unnecessary for the kind of topics covered on HN. A lot of posts
aren't time sensitive at all, and the ones that are generate enough interest
without making the process any easier.

